# Post-Corona IRS Crackdown



## Zendo (Apr 25, 2013)

I wonder if the following question has entered the minds of any non-compliant expats and/or accidental Americans other than myself: 

In the wake of the inevitable economic repercussions of the corona pandemic can we expect that the IRS or the US government in any form will in the future pay more attention to chasing down noncompliant expats or so-called accidental Americans? 

This (hypothetical) question may seem odd, but I decided to post it anyway.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

No, because there's no ROI in it for them. 

First, it's extremely difficult to collect outside US borders. Second, with the FEIE or FTC only 5 percent or so of those who file ever actually owe anything.

That's the reason why even after FATCA the IRS makes no effort to find and penalize non-compliant expats or accidentals - they'd lose money on the deal. Nothing about the pandemic will change that.

They might get a little snarky when people file for the first time in decades just to collect their stimulus cheques, but that's a risk that some will be willing to take, particularly if they have another citizenship.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is also the little issue that IRS funding has been cut many times in the last couple of decades. They have already pulled back their "international" offices (4 of them to cover the whole world) to reinforce the ranks back home in the US. The IRS computer systems are ancient and pretty rickety and not in danger of being upgraded any time soon.


----------

